# Black screen with new processor



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Hi, 
Today I received my intel quad core q6600 GS to replace my Pentium D 805. 
I initiated the pc but all I get is a black screen and no beeps are heard. 

My Motherboard is: 

ASRock > Products > 4CoreDual-VSTA

Anyone know what the problem is? 

Many thanks, 

David


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What motherboard do you have? Your link doesn't work.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Sorry about that, it should work now.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does the PC boot with the old CPU installed?

What BIOS version are you currently running on the board.

Depending on what version you have you may need to perform a BIOS flash using the old CPU then install the new one.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Yes, I have had to switch back to my old cpu for now.
My bios is an American Megatrends p2.30
Smbios version: 2.4


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Q6600 GS is not on the support list for that Mobo.
ASRock > Products > 4CoreDual-VSTA > CPU Support List


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

My mistake, the cpu is actually called q6600 GO, and it does support it.
Here are some more pc specs.

GPU: Nvidia Geforce 9500 GT
RAM: x2 1GB pc3200/400mhz DDR
HD: SAMSUNG 160GB 7200RPM HARD DRIVE 8MB CACHE HD161HJ


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That CPU should work on that Mobo with that Bios version according to the ASRock site. :4-dontkno


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, i know. I cant understand why its not working, what do you suggest I do?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try to clear CMOS settings using the jumper on the motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

makinu1der2 said:


> Try to clear CMOS settings using the jumper on the motherboard.


That's worth a try.
Can you test the CPU in another Mobo? CPU's are pretty bullet proof but anything is possible.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Ive checked and my motherboard does not seem to have a jumper.
Would taking out the lithium battery for a few seconds have the same effect?
Before I try testing that, do you think that there is a chance of a compatibility issue with a component on my system?
Like the ram is too old or maybe not enough voltage from the psu or something?
Could it be an overheating problem?

I cant test the cpu on any other machine.
The person i got it from assures me that it was working before.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The jumper pins should be below below the CMOS battery (depending on your view)

You may have a 2-pin without the jumper cap. In order to clear you need to place a jumper cap on the 2 pins to short.

Usually removing the battery for a few minutes will suffice.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Well, I used the jumper from another pc, nothing changed.
took out the lithium battery for 5 minutes, still no luck.
just the humm of the fan, no beeps and no response from the monitor.
I don't understand why it isnt working.
Is it a power issue?
An inadequate heatsink maybe? (Still using the one that came with the pentium D) 
I have had to borrow my sisters laptop untill i can hopefully get this sorted.
What do you suggest I do now?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the +12 cpu pwr plug plugged into the motherboards Cpu pwr plug?


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

I'm not sure, how do i find that out?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a white 4 pin plug located in the top rear of the Motherboard. I'm not sure if Pentium D's required that to work and that's what you where running before.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Yes, I see four cords that are yellow and black leading to a white plug. 
So it must be a 4 pin.
Could this be the problem?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It may be as some quad cores do require a 8 pin +12v pwr plug, but if it's a decent power supply then a 4 pin plug should work. What make and wattage PSU are you using?


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

FSP GROUP INC
model fsp 300-60pln.
Max imput power: 300W
It must be old as the saftey test dates in early 2004.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Old and not a good psu or even sufficient for this unit. It could be stopping this from working and still run with the old 805 yet.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That PSU is not very good quality and underpowered for what your running. I'm surprised it even has a 4 pin cpu pwr plug. Your video card card alone recommends a minimum PSU of 350w. I would get yourself a quality 550w PSU for clean and steady power to your system. It may be why it's not powering up your quad core.

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Ah. I see.
Thought it could be to do with the psu, I cant see any other explanation.
I will order one tonight.
Would this one be sufficient?:

450W ATX Power Supply115vac/10A/60Hz
230vac/5A/50Hz


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What brand is it? I cannot in good conscience recommend low quality power supplies. The power supply is the heart of the computer (I know everyone thinks the Cpu) and needs to be a.) powerfull enough and b.) good quality.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Just bought it off ebay for virtually nothing.
Its not amazing, It should be adequate for now, its 450W and I wont be overclocking the cpu any time soon.

WinPower 450W Power Supply PSU: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"virtually nothing" is about what it's worth. The old 300W FSP is a more reliable unit.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck with that PSU! I wouldn't install that in any computer as it's very low quality. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's time you read this and realize how important it is to have a proper psu in your system. It has within it acceptable psu's to purchase.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> It's time you read this and realize how important it is to have a proper psu in your system. It has within it acceptable psu's to purchase.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


The problem is that user's don't have any idea how important the PSU is and no matter how may times we tell them they usualy go and buy the exact opposite of what we are recommending. I gave a link to a good PSU that was only 69.99. That's peanuts compared to the damage a low quality PSU can do. Sometimes I just want to give up trying to persuade user's the importance. We'll see the OP back when that PSU takes out the graphics card.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I understand it is a bit low quality, but I will be purchasing a proper one in the future.
At the moment all i need it to just get this cpu operational asap. 
Aslong as it works it, It will do me for now.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

A cars engine will work with no oil too for a bit, but who would do that. The cpu's going to be of no use without a graphics card, or hard drive, or memory and even the motherboard if that PSU fries. Low quality PSU's offer NO overvoltage protection whatsoever so when it fries where do you think that surge of power is going to go?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

mutant1 said:


> Yeah, I understand it is a bit low quality, but I will be purchasing a proper one in the future.
> At the moment all i need it to just get this cpu operational asap.
> Aslong as it works it, It will do me for now.


You may not have anything left to apply a proper one to though. Amd Man is right all we can do is tell you, you do not have to listen but the reason I put that link there, and I'll bet anything you never even went to read it, is because junk psu's cause more system issues and damage more components than any other component.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Alright, I've decided to take your advice and get a new 500w psu.
How about this one:

CIT 500W Black Dual 12V Rail 12cm Fan PSU - 20+4pin 2x.. | Ebuyer.com

Do you think this one is good enough?
Will it be capable run my quad processor and graphics sufficiently? 
Hopefully this will fix the problem.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

you cannot get a decent PSU for that price. It will offer no power protection to the motherboard at all. The link for the PSU I gave is a good PSU at a excellent price. Plus on the PSU you linked the +12v is only 14a and the second +12v is only 0.04a. That is simply not enough amps on the 12v rails to run a Pci-e graphics card.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll put it the way I tell people about crap PSU's. Think of your other expensive hardware as a Ferrari. Would you spend ALOT of money on a Ferrari and put DOLLAR STORE oil in it? The PSU is the last thing that should be "cheaped out" on!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be the DDR ram, any chance you have a stick of DDR2 to test with?


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Ah ok, thanks for letting me know about that.
Funny, the psu Ive been using before had the +12v with 15a. 
That's way under the 9500 GT requirements of 18a.
No wonder my new quad is not working with it.
Don't know how it was able to work the pentium D with the pci-e graphics.

Well anyway, I think ive found the one I need.
This is the highest my budget will go.
Here are the specs.



*Storm 500w psu* with 120mm fan 
Silent fan operation with noise level <23dBA 
+12V technology; Version 2.0 psu 
24 Pin; 
4 pin +12V; 
1 x 6 pin Pci-e; 
2 x SATA; 
4 x 4 pin power; 
1 x floppy connector 
Rear on/off power down switch 
Over voltage and circuit protection +3.3, +5V, +12V 
CE/FCC UL approved 
EMI Filter built in 
Colour retail boxed 
For Socket 775, Am2 and all backward CPU's 
ROHS Compliant 
Dimensions W 150 H86 D 140mm 
+3.3V 28A; 
+5V 38A; 
+12V 20A; 
-12V 0.8A; 
+5vsb 2.0A


Hope this time its good enough.
What do you think?


Unfortunately wrench, I do not have any DDR2 memory.
Would having just normal DDR memory have any kind of bad impact on the cpu?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It's better, but sill low quality. If that's all you can afford then I would save up and just use your present setup till you can afford a good one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That PSU is not good. You need a minimum 550W good quality PSU.
XFX Core Edition PRO550W $76: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> That PSU is not good. You need a minimum 550W good quality PSU.
> XFX Core Edition PRO550W $76: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


I know, but the poster can't spend more than that right now so I advised to save till they can.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And that is very good advise.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> And that is very good advise.


It's all I could do as I won't recommend crap to anyone. I like to sleep at night. :grin:


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

Well the new psu arrived today, connected it all up, it works but with the problem still remaining.
Still got no beeps, just left with a black screen with no signal indicated from the monitor. 
It powers up alright, all fans working, including the graphics fan.
I can't understand it, what could be the problem?
This is a real mystery.
Here are some pics of my components, maybe they will help:

1. http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i106/Mutant4/IMG_0134.jpg

2. http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i106/Mutant4/IMG_0130.jpg

3. http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i106/Mutant4/IMG_0126.jpg

4. http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i106/Mutant4/IMG_0128.jpg

5. http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i106/Mutant4/IMG_0131.jpg

6. http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i106/Mutant4/IMG_0129.jpg

Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you remove the motherboard to change the CPU?
I notice some mounting screws missing, makes me wonder if it's shorting to the case or a standoff is out of place?

I would still try a stick of DDR2 with the faster sidebus CPU.


----------



## mutant1 (May 21, 2011)

I'm afraid to say, the cpu may be dead.
I have just been researching about how to pack a cpu correctly for posting and have come the the conclusion that It must have got destroyed in the post. 
The person who sent me the cpu it did not pack it correctly without the use of an antistatic bag. 
I received it in just a plastic container in some defected bubble rap.
I have read that this is a very bad idea and stories that end in the unit being defected.
Will be sending it back with hopefully a full refund.

I just want to say thanks for all the help.
Ive learned so much from all the help and advice I have received here.
I will be sure to check back if I have any further problems.

And yes, I have also noticed two screws missing from the motherboard, could this a big problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If your changing the CPU and pressing down on the board it could be if the standoffs are also missing, or if the standoffs are under the board in the wrong places it could be an issue.


----------

